# Viper 4203



## starter1 (Jan 12, 2015)

I tried to change the battery on my remote starter and the guts came out. I think I put them in correctly but could not get the car to start. After playing with it , it start to make a buzzing noise after I pushed the button. Even though I did not change the battery in the other remote, that one doesn't work now either. It was working prior to that. Did I inadvertently reprogram something?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

You changed the battery on your remote starter or your remote starter key fob? Changing the battery on your remote starter should have no impact on the starter itself. Are you able to lock and unlock your doors still?


----------



## starter1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. I was talking about changing the battery on the key fob. I went out to test whether the lock worked and low and behold the car started without any problem. The lock also works. I tried the second fob and it works too. I'm not sure why it didn't work the other night and made a buzzing sound but it looks like I'm good to go. Thanks again.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

hmm I think your remote starter got scared that I may have you all up in that stuff and started working right. Solved!


----------

